# "Race Across Texas" gravel grinder, November 2014



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

"On 11/1 we will launch the Race Across Texas. It will start Texarkana and end somewhere in New Mexico near the Texas state line. It will take us most of the year to define the exact route so please be patient with the generalities at this point.

The route will be mostly dirt roads and we will make a point to find tough sections. We are considering outside support and relay team options but solo/self supported will be the premiere category. The total route will probably be 800-1000 miles. We are announcing it as early as we can so that folks who are interested can make plans for the time away from family, work, etc.

11/1 is a Saturday so it's a full weekend, plus 5 weekdays and then another weekend as the planned time frame for participants to complete the course. Again, we have almost no details at this time but they will start coming in on a regular basis. "

Race Across Texas | The Spinistry


----------



## cycmike (May 12, 2011)

This sounds tempting but I've never done anything like this. Where would a guy go to find out what to expect/what to pack etc. Dirt roads...cyclocross? MTB? I'd be a total noob.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

cycmike said:


> This sounds tempting but I've never done anything like this. Where would a guy go to find out what to expect/what to pack etc. Dirt roads...cyclocross? MTB? I'd be a total noob.


most will be on cyclocross bikes, some on 29er or 26er mtb's. Start following "Spinistry" on facebook and try some gravel roads on your own... it's really no big deal, just use appropriate tires and plan for slower avg speeds.


----------



## xrayjay (Feb 21, 2010)

This sounds cool.


----------



## xrayjay (Feb 21, 2010)

I've been thinking about this. Once we get to New Mexico, how are we supposed to get home???


----------

